# How to run CMD Prompt as 'System' in Windows 10...?



## Thelps (May 4, 2019)

Hi all.

Does anyone know how to run CMD Prompt as the 'NT Authority\ System' account in Windows 10?

I'm familiar with PSExec and other 3rd-party programs... *but was wondering if there are ways to do it without using specific software?*

I'm trying to run some code/programs to supercede various locks imposed by the OS. That necessitates having 'System' authority.

I'm also curious how some third-party programs 'bake' themselves into the OS file system and registry so well that even altering file permissions is totally denied (even as Administrator). *That*'s why I need 'System'... to remove them.

I can't use third-party software since I'm altering multiple machines and it's impractical to install on every single one of them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2019)

Id contact microsoft.
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/services/localsystem-account


----------



## kastriot (May 4, 2019)

Here you go:


----------



## Thelps (May 4, 2019)

Unfortunately, Kastriot, the above method (in Windows 10) provides a CMD window that cannot be interacted with. It forces the user to wait 2 minutes or so until they're kicked back to their desktop.

Maybe a way to execute code during boot so it runs as 'System'?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2019)

Though I cant agree with file manipulation or CMD windows running as system and seriously hope you consider properly assessing and coding your privledge needs......

You probably havent set the registry bit needed and thats why the service cant be interacted with. Try setting this key to 0 (default 1)

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\NoInteractiveServices


----------



## R-T-B (May 4, 2019)

Keep in mind SYSTEM is as powerful as Linux root...  you can and likely will break things.


----------



## Thelps (May 4, 2019)

@Solaris17 The registry bit is set too...

Let me know if you can get your method working in Windows 10 (apparently it works in 7, but not Windows 10)...

Otherwise... other methods (that don't require programs) are all welcome.


----------



## bat12344 (May 17, 2019)

Hi,
 I think with *Windows 10*, you can search “*cmd*” in the *start menu* then press right-click “*cmd*.exe” and choose “*Run* as Administrator”.


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2019)

bat12344 said:


> Hi,
> I think with *Windows 10*, you can search “*cmd*” in the *start menu* then press right-click “*cmd*.exe” and choose “*Run* as Administrator”.



That'll get you an Administrator prompt.

While that's all most people should ever need, that is not what OP is asking for.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2019)

SYSTEM is reserved for kernel mode drivers/operating system.  It's not meant to be used by a user..._at all_.  Only applications can run under SYSTEM (e.g. installers, services).  I don't think your stated goal is possible.  Easiest solution is to make a program that does exactly what you want and run it as administrator.  Problem with that is it probably has to be signed or UAC will scream bloody murder.

Whatever you're trying to do, the method you found is probably the best way to do it.  I'd be looking at ways to automate it with a batch.


----------

